# OC-E3 ettl-cord original vs 3rd party quality?



## Marsu42 (Apr 25, 2013)

I recently ordered a Yongnu OC-E3 ettl cord from the other side of the world because it's so much cheaper than Canon. After some time having it on a flash bracket the metal base plate on top of the adapter where the real flash goes started to wobble, and recently it came completely off - the metal screws with the hotshoe were torn out of the plastic plate.

This doesn't come as a complete surprise since having a heavy 600rt flash mounted in an angle and walking around with this puts quite a torque on the base plate of the ettl cord...

... My question is: *Is the Canon original any better, or are there sturdier 3rd party oc-e3 ettl cords?* The Yongnu otherwise is fine, but the metal screws into plastic is just cheap and cannot take any strain at all (at least my copy).

Edit: Added pictures with torn off base plate


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> ... My question is: *Is the Canon original any better, or are there sturdier 3rd party oc-e3 ettl cords?* The Yongnu otherwise is fine, but the metal screws into plastic is just cheap and cannot take any strain at all (at least my copy).


After having tried many third party stuff for several years I prefer to stick to Canon/Nikon (with a few exceptions due to budget constraints) ... but in the case of Canon OC-E3 ETTL cord I actually had a very bad experience ... in the beginning it was a lose connection problem, so I had to apply slight pressure to make the contacts touch and function properly but after some months it just died ... so I removed its shoe to superglue it on to my Metz 58 AF-1 speedlite (to replace it broken shoe), so I can at least use it to make it stand on the speedlite stand (to be used as a slave).


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought an off camera flash cable from here (a coiled and a 10m): http://ocfgear.com/
Cheaper than the Canon. I've not had any issues with it, but, it hasn't really had a hard work out from me. You have got me thinking however. I'll check out how mine is put together


----------



## RC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have the Canon brand OC-E3 coiled cable and a 3rd party OCF 33' non-coiled cabled. Neither have had heavy use. The. OCF seems to be at least the quality if not better than the Canon. I wouldn't hesitate to buy an OCF Gear cable. 


http://ocfgear.com


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 25, 2013)

i have 2 third party cables for 8+ years and no problems.

it should be no problem for third party manufacturers to make it as sturdy as canons original.
i mean it´s a damn cable not rocket science.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> The Yongnu otherwise is fine, but the metal screws into plastic is just cheap and cannot take any strain at all (at least my copy).


My 3rd-Party cord had a similar problem, a bit of 2k-glue proved to be a much sturdier connection then those fine threads in plastic. (I don't think it would ever come apart even if I wanted it to do  )


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 25, 2013)

Lawliet said:


> My 3rd-Party cord had a similar problem, a bit of 2k-glue proved to be a much sturdier connection then those fine threads in plastic. (I don't think it would ever come apart even if I wanted it to do  )



Good idea, I'll glue it together again, too  ... and since the Yongnuo OC-E3 is €10 and Canon is €60 I can live with it, though I would be doubtful to use it in critical situations like a wedding.


----------



## spturtle (Apr 25, 2013)

My E-TTL cord is from Meike - called "OC-E3". I could only easily take off the back (with the 1/4" connection), which is screwed into plastic so might break. But the shoe itself appears to be mirrored with a metal plate inside:


----------

